# περιηγητικός τουρισμός



## Lexoplast (Jul 22, 2008)

Πώς μπορούμε να το πούμε στα αγγλικά; Το έχω δει ως "itinerant tourism" αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος. Σημειωτέον, υπάρχει και θαλάσσιος περιηγητικός τουρισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

Eδώ λέει, itinerant tourism on foot, by motorbike, by bicycle, by camper... 
Αυτό είναι ο περιηγητικός τουρισμός; Δεν είναι και πολύ συνηθισμένος όρος, ομολογώ. 
Όσο για τον θαλάσσιο περιηγητικό τουρισμό, γίνεται με κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή με ιδιωτικό σκάφος, π.χ. ιστιοπλοϊκό; Δηλαδή, παίζει ρόλο αν θα είναι κάτι οργανωμένο ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Από κάποιο κρατικό κείμενο:

Εννέα Τομείς του τουριστικού προϊόντος:
♦	Ήλιος και Θάλασσα - Seaside
♦	Θαλάσσιος Τουρισμός - Nautical Routes
♦	Πολιτιστικός Τουρισμός - Culture
♦	*Περιηγητικός Τουρισμός - Touring*
♦	Τουρισμός Υπαίθρου - Countryside
♦	Τουρισμός Υγείας & Ευεξίας - Health & Wellness
♦	Συνεδριακός Τουρισμός - Meetings
♦	Τουρισμός Πολυτελείας - Luxury
♦	Τουρισμός Πόλεων - City Breaks

Κάπου πρέπει να στήσουμε μια πλήρη λίστα με δαύτους, ιαματικούς και άλλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2008)

Nautical Routes, θαλάσσιος τουρισμός; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Δεν πειράζει, το culture είναι σωστό. Και το touring. :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 22, 2008)

Alexandra, απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, ο περιηγητικός τουρισμός είναι όταν περιφέρεσαι ταξιδεύεις αυτοδύναμα, ανεξάρτητα και χωρίς γκρουπ και ξεναγούς και επισκέπτεσαι πληθώρα προορισμών. Άρα, όχι οργανωμένο.

Nickel, το σκέφτηκα το touring και είναι και πολύ λογικό αφού το tourism, στην αρχική του μορφή (την εποχή του Thomas Cook) προϋπέθετε την περιήγηση. Τώρα πια όμως, ούτε touring tourism μπορούμε να πούμε, ούτε ξέρω αν θα καταλάβει κανείς τι εννοώ με το σκέτο touring. Επιπλέον, το κείμενο που αναφέρεις, είναι λίστα με τα αγγλικά ονόματα που δίνει ο ΕΟΤ στις διάφορες ενότητες των διαφημίσεών του. Δηλαδή τον συνεδριακό τουρισμό τον λέει meetings, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει δόκιμος όρος "meetings tourism" (το συγκεκριμένο π.χ. λέγεται κανονικά convention tourism).


----------

